# Casey's home !!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very happy for you Sharon!! 

Like Barb said in the other thread - anytime anyone says the S word, it's scary.  I'm glad it's not his time yet.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how wonderful! The real business of healing takes place at home.
So thrilled for Casey, and for you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so thankful he is home with you, may he get back to normal soon. Loved the vid


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad Casey is home, special treats needed I think! Take time to de-stress yourself too. Hugs sent to all.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so glad he's back home! Is that a shooting range I hear in the video?


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Glad Casey is doing better. Great video love the back scratching


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Judging from the video I'd say it's safe to say Casey is very happy to be home...nothing like a good roll on the grass to heal things up. Glad to hear he's home where he belongs.

Pete & Woody


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins 

Yes, I live within hearing range of 3 gun clubs around the woods surrounding my home. One of which is close enough that I see the lights on the night ranges, but I belong to the clubs and they welcome my dogs 

No special treats for Casey boy;strictly rice and chicken for 5-7 days so he doesn't end up back in the hospital; then he can transition to his normal diet which includes some special treats


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

He is so sweet! Looks like he's happy to be home!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

wonderful... I am so Happy for you


----------



## Madisonmeadows (Jan 20, 2013)

So so happy he is home! Such great news! I know he will enjoy his rice and chicken!!! -


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am very happy Casey is home and I"m sending him healing wishes and good thoughts!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There's nothing better than getting back home and having a good roll on your own grass.

So glad you're Casey is back home, let the healing begin.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Sharon, just checking in to see how Casey's weekend is going. I love the video - he looks like there was never anything wrong... unbelievable. Hope all is well at your house today


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Casey just ate lunch  Looking hungry and eating!

Faelan & Towhee just had their eye exams (passed) and I worked the morning at the clinic. Brady is off field training since he is young for eye exams, so Casey has been hanging with my brother and another brother who was visiting. And Casey is apparently trying to steal tissues <sigh>


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sounds like all is right with the world.... Good times....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I"m so glad to hear that Casey is doing well!! Continuing to send hugs and good thoughts your way!


----------

